# Which Dr. should I go to for anti-anxiety meds?



## grumblytummy (Mar 10, 2009)

I've been trying to avoid anti-anxiety meds for years but it's gotten so bad that I need to break down and get some. I used to be fine before my IBS started many years ago. My gastro said she doesn't prescribe anti-anxiety meds. Should I just go to a reg. family Dr., Psychiatrist or something else for the medication? Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd start with the family doctor. Depending on the situation they can decide if they can help you, or if you need to have a specialist work on you with the problem.


----------



## nancyp (Jan 31, 2010)

i would see a pyschopharmacologist for anti anxiety meds. he/she will do a complete evaluation based on your medical and emotional history. then you and he/she can discuss your options.


----------



## partpa (Jul 17, 2010)

Start with your family doc, but a psychiatrist may be better and can recommend other solutions for coping as well.


----------

